# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2019



## MSantos (1 Abr 2019 às 11:11)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2019 às 15:16)

Finalmente alguma chuva e trovoada em Várzea da Serra.
Até parece mentira!

1,2mm acumulados.
Rain rate nos 11,4mm/h.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2019 às 15:55)

2° dia de células de alta precipitação por Oliveira de Frades





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2019 às 16:11)

Agora





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2019 às 16:16)

Boas ...a manhã foi de aguaceiros fracos até hás 13h...foi pouco ,boa tarde de sol e quente ,com 16.7ºC e 1.0mm.

Dados de ontem 10.7ºC / 19.6ºC.

Do mês de Março de 37.0mm.


----------



## Miguel96 (1 Abr 2019 às 16:55)

Agora nos arredores de Oliveira de Fradea





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cm3pt (1 Abr 2019 às 18:57)

Que bela imagem de frente . Mas sem trovões, só um pouco de chuva.


----------



## Serra do Açor (1 Abr 2019 às 19:21)

Por aqui o cenário é este. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2019 às 19:58)

Boas...nublado e escuro em volta...não passa disso ,com 14.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Abr 2019 às 20:43)

Boa noite, chuva e 6,2mm até agora, 11,4°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2019 às 21:10)

"Queda forte de granizo pintou de branco a aldeia serrana de Melo, concelho de Gouveia, e nem as ovelhas se safaram 
Fotos: Marcelo Santos/facebook"


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2019 às 21:16)

Boas...meio nublado e algum vente de WNW,com 13.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.8ºC / 17.2ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## keipha (1 Abr 2019 às 23:27)

Boas. Apanhei com essa célula em cima. Teve o pico por cima de Santa Cruz da Trapa. Choveu, trovojou e granizo um tudo em pouco mais de 30min. As valetas pareciam ribeiros. Descarregou bem nessa zona. 

Enviado do meu POCOPHONE F1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## keipha (1 Abr 2019 às 23:36)

Estava na página do fogos.pt e agora tem a opção de mostrar as Descargas eléctricas. Não sei onde é a fonte das descargas, mas aproveito para dar o feedback sobre as descargas que são apresentadas pelos vários sites. Tanto no blitzortung, como em outros sites que apresentam DEA em tempo real, aqui a zona de Tondela, Oliveira Frades, São Pedro do Sul, todas as DEA pecam por defeito. A a maioria não é apresentada nos sites pois não são detectadas pela rede. Hoje em Santa Cruz da Trapa, estava no blitzortung e nem um raio lá aparecia, enquanto o céu se iluminava de raios. Já tinha notado essa falha aqui em Tondela em dias de trovoadas mais intensas que grande parte das DEA não são apresentadas.

Enviado do meu POCOPHONE F1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Abr 2019 às 07:06)

Bom dia, nevoeiro com 5,7°C ontem 9,2mm de precipitação.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (2 Abr 2019 às 08:51)

Bom dia , Covilhã 10.6°c,  na cidade céu limpo para E e S parcialmente nublado , algum nevoeiro na Cova da Beira e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10.6°c
Min 8.5°
Max 11.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h
Min horária 5.7°c às 7h
Max horária 9.9°c às 0h










Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2019 às 12:32)

Boas ...céu limpinho pela manhã ...nevoeiro visto ao longe nos vales virados a sul ,e agora já vão aparecendo nuvens ,com 18.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## magnusson73 (2 Abr 2019 às 13:36)

Boa tarde ,Covilhã 17.6°c, céu  parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.Ontem com alguns aguaceiros fracos que renderam na estação do aeródromo 0.9mm , no mês de  março o acumulado foi de 79 mm em 5 dias com precipitação:
Dia 4 0.8mm
Dia 5 21.1mm
Dia 6 45mm
Dia 7 12mm
Dia 8 0.1mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 17.6°c
Min 8.5°
Max 17.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 11h
Min horária 5.3°c às 6h
Max horária 15.7°c às 11h

Fotos de agora que tirei desde o parque industrial do Canhoso. 













Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2019 às 14:19)

Boas ...sol e mais nuvens ,com 19.8ºC...sol bem quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2019 às 18:44)

Boas ...mais limpo  e mais ventoso ,com 18.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2019 às 20:15)

Boas...corrente de ar já mais fresquinha ,com 15.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2019 às 21:39)

Boas...algum vento e com 13.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.0ºC / 21.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2019 às 12:09)

Boas ...alvorada nasceu com céu limpo ....com o passar do tempo...vai ficando nublado  e algum vento  fresco,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2019 às 14:43)

Boas ...céu mais limpinho  e sol quente,com 16.6ºC e algum vento .


----------



## Serra do Açor (3 Abr 2019 às 19:21)

Boas, ontem pela serra de montemuro ao fim da tarde ainda vi boas formações, mas não deram em nada.
As temperaturas já desceram e com o windchill acentua o frio. 

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2019 às 19:45)

Boas...céu limpo e o ambiente na rua a ficar bem arejado ,com 12.4ºC...o fresco já cá está...agora falta vir o resto .


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Abr 2019 às 21:20)

Boa noite, vento desagradável durante todo o dia, vulgarmente conhecido por aqui por "aragem" 10,2°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2019 às 22:56)

Boas...vento fresquinho em andamemto ,com 8.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.4ºC / 17.0ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (3 Abr 2019 às 23:43)

Boas.
Que bela descida da temperatura e ainda não chegámos amanhã..
Registo 7.1°C , com vento fraco.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Abr 2019 às 07:07)

Bom dia, está uma boa camada de geada e pela primeira vez temperatura negativa nesta primavera -0,7°C 











Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (4 Abr 2019 às 07:15)

Em Várzea da Serra estão -3,8C.
A mínima foi de -4,1C.

Será que amanhã a geada dará lugar à neve? Esperar para ver.


----------



## Serra do Açor (4 Abr 2019 às 07:28)

Bom dia, por aqui também formação de geada. 

Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (4 Abr 2019 às 08:50)

Bom dia ,Covilhã 6°c, mais frio, céu com nuvens altas e o vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 6°c
Min 4.3°
Max 7.7°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h
Min horária 1.9°c às 7h
Max horária 6.6°c às 0h

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (4 Abr 2019 às 11:02)

*Alguma geada esta manhã, apesar do vento. Agora no verão, a geada acaba por ter alguma utilidade, serve para limpar os mosquitos do para-brisas 






Por agora céu nublado e 6ºC.
*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2019 às 11:02)

Boas ...solinho e voltou ...falta o mais importante ,com 11.2ºC e algum vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2019 às 12:21)

Boas...sol a 100% pela zona...no horizonte...nuvens baixas a caminho para aqui ,com 13.4ºC.


----------



## baojoao (4 Abr 2019 às 14:10)




----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Abr 2019 às 14:55)

Há pouco chuviscava por Viseu.


----------



## Dan (4 Abr 2019 às 15:02)

8ºC e chuva muito fraca, ainda. Por aqui já não chove, digno de registo, desde o dia 8 de março.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2019 às 15:12)

Boas ...mais nuvens e boas abertas ,com 15.0ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Abr 2019 às 17:07)

Boa tarde, serra da Nogueira //cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5ca62b42970f1/20190404_162703.mp4

Enviado do meu SM-G965F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2019 às 17:13)

Boas...já sem sol algum tempo ...no horizonte já o céu lizinho ,com 13.5ºC e o vento a rolar com alguma intensidade de WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2019 às 18:55)

Boas...já  algum tempo em forma de aguaceiros muito bastos ,a temperatura é que está a levar um tombo ,com 8.3ºC.


----------



## JCARL (4 Abr 2019 às 19:08)

Já chove em Vila Velha de Ródão, e vem fria.


----------



## magnusson73 (4 Abr 2019 às 20:12)

Boa tarde ,Covilhã 6.7°c, manhã e inicio de tarde com algumas nuvens altas, começou a chuviscar por volta das 17h.e assim se tem mantido desde então. 
Acumulado até às 18h.de 0.7 mm na estação do aeródromo. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 6.7°c
Min 4.3°
Max 13.8°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h
Min horária 1.9°c às 7h
Max horária 13.8°c às 14h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (4 Abr 2019 às 20:49)

Também dei um salto a serra, no final da tarde.















Pelas 18:30 / 19h, acumulava aos 1100m, mas já se via alguma água-neve abaixo dos 900m.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Abr 2019 às 21:07)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2019 às 21:40)

Boas ...só nublado e com 7.1ºC e vento fresco.


----------



## meko60 (4 Abr 2019 às 21:42)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


Já fecharam os acessos? fonix....


----------



## Cesar (4 Abr 2019 às 21:48)

Por aqui choveu desde as 2 horas agora algum chuvisco só deve vir mais para a madrugada o resto da chuva, vamos ver se também vemos células pelo interior.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Abr 2019 às 22:38)

ferreira5 disse:


> Boa tarde, serra da Nogueira //cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5ca62b42970f1/20190404_162703.mp4
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G965F através do Tapatalk





Dan disse:


> Também dei um salto a serra, no final da tarde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantásticos registos, mesmo em abril 



meko60 disse:


> Já fecharam os acessos? fonix....


Devem fechar por antecipação... antes que alguém suba e já não consiga descer...


----------



## Serra do Açor (4 Abr 2019 às 23:31)

Boas por aqui chove com 8.6 graus, 

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (4 Abr 2019 às 23:54)

Boas. Mínima da madrugada foi de 3.4°C.

Actual 5.8°C com chuva moderada.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (5 Abr 2019 às 03:04)

A chuva parou por agora. 11,0 mm acumulados ontem, via estação meteoestrela.

Sigo com 5.4°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (5 Abr 2019 às 07:00)

Bom dia!

A geada de ontem deu lugar à neve de hoje.

0,5C de momento em Várzea da Serra.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Abr 2019 às 07:30)

Bom dia, 6,4°C e chuva com acumulado de 4,5mm

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2019 às 08:33)

Boas ....éuma  fartura de água ...até mete dó ver tanta chuva ...é só frio e pingos ,com 4.3ºC e 2.0mm.

Dados de ontem 2.7ºC / 16.2ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Abr 2019 às 08:34)

Neve visível a 600m de altitude na Serra da Lousã e do Açor. Peço desculpa pela qualidade da foto
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Abr 2019 às 08:44)

Bom dia ,Covilhã 5.1°c, a chuviscar por aqui , ontem 5.4mm e hoje 2.1mm na estação do aeródromo.
Ve-se alguma acumulação de neve acima dos 1000mts.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 5.1°c
Min 4.1°
Max 7.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h
Min horária 4.7°c às 7h
Max horária 6.3°c às 2h











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (5 Abr 2019 às 08:56)

Está branquinha a Torre 





-5,2ºC


----------



## Nickname (5 Abr 2019 às 09:32)

Aqui caíram uns flocos por volta das 8h, já aqui ao lado em Mangualde(500/550 metros) nevou bem!!


----------



## Nickname (5 Abr 2019 às 09:34)

Aqui caíram uns focos por volta das 8h, já aqui ao lado em Mangualde(500/550 metros) nevou bem!!


----------



## Cesar (5 Abr 2019 às 09:45)

Pelo concenlho de Aguiar da Beira já acabou de ocorrer neve.


----------



## Nickname (5 Abr 2019 às 11:50)

5km a Norte de Viseu, a 600m de altitude, na zona do aeródromo:

Serra da Freita

Serra de Montemuro, concelhos de Castro D'aire e Lamego


----------



## Serrano (5 Abr 2019 às 11:50)

Esteve a nevar no Sarzedo durante alguns minutos, pouca coisa...


----------



## joselamego (5 Abr 2019 às 12:10)

Boa amigos ,
Sabem se nevou em Lamego de madrugada?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Abr 2019 às 13:31)

Boas ,Covilhã 9.8°c , a manhã começou com céu muito nublado que foi abrindo até praticamente limpo , a partir das 13h.voltaram as nuvens e os aguaceiros.
Já não se vê a neve neste lado da encosta só haverá acumulação neste momento acima dos 1400mts , 2.4 mm de precipitação hoje na estação do aeródromo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 9.8°c
Min 4.8°
Max 10.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h
Min horária 3.9°c às 9h
Max horária 6.9°c às 12h

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (5 Abr 2019 às 13:44)

Serra do Açor. Foto de Irene Lopes


----------



## baojoao (5 Abr 2019 às 14:09)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2019 às 15:31)

Boas ...anda pelas redondezas,acabou de cair o primeiro aguaceiro forte da tarde ,com 8.4ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## Leiga (5 Abr 2019 às 15:51)

joselamego disse:


> Boa amigos ,
> Sabem se nevou em Lamego de madrugada?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Segundo a página no facebook do Meteo Trás os Montes sim


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Abr 2019 às 17:03)

"E a neve também chegou à Serra da Lousã
Créditos: Zé Gonçalves"


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2019 às 17:39)

Boas ...mais uma passagem de ,com 9.0ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## joselamego (5 Abr 2019 às 18:30)

Leiga disse:


> Segundo a página no facebook do Meteo Trás os Montes sim


Obrigado Leiga

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (5 Abr 2019 às 18:57)

vários aguaceiros por aqui com algum sol durante a manhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2019 às 19:11)

Boas ...mais uma passagem de aguaceiros pesados ,com 7.4ºC e vento .


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Abr 2019 às 20:02)

Boas ,Covilhã 7.0°c , tarde de aguaceiros muito espaçados e fracos , apenas ao fim da tarde um período de maior intensidade com 3.6 mm entre as 18h e as 19h na estação do aeródromo e que foi o suficiente para acumular neve acima dos 1100 mts .
Acumulado da precipitação de hoje 6.1mm.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 7.0°c
Min 4.8°
Max 10.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h
Min horária 3.9°c às 9h
Max horária 9.6°c às 17h









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2019 às 21:36)

Boas ...de momento céu mais limpo e vento ,com 5.8ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (5 Abr 2019 às 23:24)

Pela serra do Açor, aí se fosse Janeiro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (6 Abr 2019 às 03:12)

Boas. 
4.4°C sem chuva por agora.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (6 Abr 2019 às 06:55)

Trovoada ao amanhecer


----------



## dahon (6 Abr 2019 às 06:59)

Aqui em Viseu já ouvi duas bombas valentes e neste momento cai granizo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Abr 2019 às 07:21)

Bom dia, ontem 11,5mm, hoje com 5,5mm e 7,8°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Abr 2019 às 07:48)

Trovoada para NE

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (6 Abr 2019 às 08:03)

Cá está a responsável pelo despertar de hoje.


----------



## Dan (6 Abr 2019 às 08:11)

Por aqui vamos tendo uns aguaceiros de água-neve. 3ºC e não chove neste momento.


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Abr 2019 às 08:23)

Por aqui trovoada, o cenário é este. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2019 às 09:04)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Pela serra do Açor, aí se fosse Janeiro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bela camada


----------



## magnusson73 (6 Abr 2019 às 09:06)

Bom dia ,Covilhã 4.7°c, chuva moderada , vento fraco, acumulado até às 8h na estação do aeródromo de 6.9mm ( ontem ficou pelos 6.1mm) , à neve acumulada a partir dos 1000mts.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 4.7°c
Min 4.3°
Max 6.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h
Min horária 4.6°c às 3h
Max horária 5.5°c às 5h









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2019 às 09:51)

Boas ....vai caindo ,com 6.4ºC e 4.0mm.

Dados de ontem 4.2ºC / 11.0ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2019 às 10:02)

Boas...chove bem com pedrisco ,com 5.6ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Abr 2019 às 10:13)

Eco roxo em Ansião, Leiria


----------



## Serrano (6 Abr 2019 às 11:00)

Manhã de chuva e água-neve no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 3.5°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (6 Abr 2019 às 11:41)

Uma manhã de Primavera no Parque Natural de Montesinho 












Fotos tiradas a 900-950m de altitude, já com uns bons cm de neve.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Abr 2019 às 11:56)

Dan disse:


> Uma manhã de Primavera no Parque Natural de Montesinho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maravilhosas Dan


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Abr 2019 às 12:20)

"Que gelo, que vento, que frio, que Nevada... Mas que BELEZA DAS SERRAS DO BARROSO"

#Neve#Boticas


----------



## cm3pt (6 Abr 2019 às 12:33)

Já lá vai uma boa rega, boa para acabar com a seca 






11 mm  hoje 28 esta semana e a chuva continua

Estação: OneConcept.


----------



## Nickname (6 Abr 2019 às 12:54)

*5.7ºC*
Tem chovido bem nesta manhã!!

Viseu(aeródromo) acumulou *38mm* até agora neste mês.
As estações wundergound mais próximas da cidade oscilam entre os 33m e os 40mm.
Vouzela já nos *55mm*.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Abr 2019 às 13:10)

Boa tarde, vai trovejando e caindo chuva e granizo, 7,8°C e 14,0mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Abr 2019 às 13:26)




----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2019 às 13:37)

Dan disse:


> Uma manhã de Primavera no Parque Natural de Montesinho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diz lá a verdade Dan... estas fotos não são deste ano certo? Encontraste-as no fundo do baú? 
Epá... magníficas! Se não fosse aquele pobre _Prunus_ em flor na primeira foto bem que nos enganavas!


----------



## Serrano (6 Abr 2019 às 14:09)

Vista da zona do Poço do Inferno desde do Sarzedo...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (6 Abr 2019 às 14:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Diz lá a verdade Dan... estas fotos não são deste ano certo? Encontraste-as no fundo do baú?
> Epá... magníficas! Se não fosse aquele pobre _Prunus_ em flor na primeira foto bem que nos enganavas!





Nesta altura do ano já há muitas árvores em flor, pode ser que não faça muitos estragos. 

Mais uma desta manhã.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2019 às 14:34)

Dan disse:


> Nesta altura do ano já há muitas árvores em flor, pode ser que não faça muitos estragos.
> 
> Mais uma desta manhã.


Ora aí está uma coisa que nunca tinha visto; uma glicínia em flor com neve 
Vamos lá ver como reagem ao frio...


----------



## cm3pt (6 Abr 2019 às 16:42)

Um pouco de neve ai acima de uns 800-900 metros


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2019 às 17:24)

Boas ...de momento céu mais aberto e sol,por aqui o dia tèm passado várias passagens de  e com rajadas de vento ,com 10.1ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Abr 2019 às 18:23)

"Acumulações espetaculares em Pitoes das Júnias, #Montalegre.
Nas cotas mais altas as acumulações deverão várias entre meio e 1 metro de neve em especial na Peneda-Gerês."


----------



## magnusson73 (6 Abr 2019 às 18:46)

Boa tarde ,Covilhã 7.2°c, chuva fraca a moderada toda a manhã sem interrupção até às 12h, a partir daí com aguaceiros por vezes fortes e com vento moderado, acumulado de hoje 18.7mm
A Cota de neve mantem-se nos 1000/1100 mts 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 7.2°c
Min 4.3°
Max 9.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 17h
Min horária 4.6°c às 3h
Max horária 9.6°c às 15h









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2019 às 19:56)

Boas ...tudo mais calmo no vento e boas abertas ,com 7.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Abr 2019 às 19:58)

Boas, por aqui tem sido uma boa rega 23,2mm e ainda chove, 8,0°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2019 às 21:15)

Boas...de momento aguaceiros e vento fraco,com 7.5ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (7 Abr 2019 às 03:38)

Boas. 36,0 mm acumulados neste Sábado (meteoestrela).

Registo 4.6°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Abr 2019 às 08:03)

Bom dia, ontem o acumulado total de 32,2mm, hoje 0,5mm e de momento não chove, 8,9°C.








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2019 às 10:32)

Boas ...tudo tapado e vão chegando alguns pingos ...esta noite não choveu ,com 9.2ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 4.8ºC / 10.6ºC e 11.0mm de .


----------



## Serrano (7 Abr 2019 às 10:35)

6.2°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Abr 2019 às 12:08)

Bom dia ,Covilhã 8°c, chuva moderada a fraca , vento fraco, acumulado de hoje até às 11h na estação do aeródromo de 2.5mm ( ontem ficou pelos 21.1mm) o mensal 35.1mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 8°c
Min 5.3°
Max 8°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 11h
Min horária 5.2°c às 0h
Max horária 7.5°c às 11h

Hoje pelas 8h.com 6°c fui fazer uma caminhada pela encosta da serra ( estrada  da Rosa negra a cerca 1000mts.de alt.)na esperança de apanhar neve mas a cota está mais alta a cerca de 1200mts.de alt.
Deixo umas fotos






























Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (7 Abr 2019 às 12:23)

*8.6ºC,* apenas alguns chuviscos esta manhã.

Precipitação desde 1 de Abril até às 11h de hoje:
Viseu(cidade) *46.4mm*
Viseu(aeródromo) *48.1mm*
Na estação wunderground mais próxima de minha casa: *50.1mm*


Nada mau, mas é preciso mais!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Abr 2019 às 14:06)

Montesinho, #Bragança.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2019 às 15:33)

Boas ...por cá continua ...mas fraca e certinha ,com 10.9ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Abr 2019 às 15:45)

Alturas do Barroso, 7 abril 2019
Créditos: José Correia




O nosso interior fica ainda mais belo coberto de branco.


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Abr 2019 às 19:38)

Boas ,Covilhã 10.3°c, chuva moderada e vento fraco, acumulado de hoje até às 18h na estação do aeródromo de 14.5mm e mensal de 47.1mm.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10.3°c
Min 5.3°
Max 10.8°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 18h
Min horária 5.2°c às 0h
Max horária 9.9°c às 18h

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (7 Abr 2019 às 20:05)

Boas.
19.4 mm até agora (meteoestrela)

Registo 9.8ºC // 82%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2019 às 20:18)

Boas...a chuva por aqui já se foi algum tempo embora ,só nublado e vento fraco,com 12.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Abr 2019 às 21:07)

Boa noite, hoje muito menos chuva, apenas 3,5mm e temperatura mais alta 14,0°C neste momento.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (7 Abr 2019 às 22:35)

8.8ºC

Nova frente a chegar.. vai acumular mais.


----------



## Bajorious (8 Abr 2019 às 01:15)

Chuva moderada, já acumulou 5,0 mm desde as 00h. (meteoestrela)

Registo 9.5°C.


Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Abr 2019 às 07:02)

Bom dia, 9,8°C e 6,5mm.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2019 às 12:08)

Boas...a teima em aparecer ...muito fraquinho nas últimas jornadas ,sol e nuvens ,com 14.1ºC e 3.0mm.

Dados de omtem 6.7ºC / 12.5ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2019 às 12:43)




----------



## magnusson73 (8 Abr 2019 às 13:42)

Boa tarde,Covilhã 13.7°c, manhã com céu nublado e vento fraco , ontem o acumulado na estação do aeródromo foi de 15mm , o de hoje até às 12h.é de 3mm o mensal de 50.6mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 13.7°c
Min 7.4°
Max 14.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h
Min horária 7.6°c às 8h
Max horária 12.9°c às 12h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Abr 2019 às 14:12)

Chove fraco por aqui, sigo com 10.9. 

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2019 às 15:51)

Boas ...bem melhor ambiente hoje...sem ,sol e nuvens,já houve uma passagem de ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Abr 2019 às 20:04)

Covilhã 11°c, começou a chuviscar à cerca de 5 min. Um aguaceiro forte ao início da tarde rendeu 1.6mm e fazem com que o acumulado de hoje até às 19h.na estação do aeródromo  seja de 4.6mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 11°c
Min 7.4°
Max 14.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 7.6°c às 8h
Max horária 13.6°c às 14h e às 17h







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2019 às 21:21)

Boas...voltamos há primeira forma...tudo calmo ...e isto já já cheira a esturro ,nunca mais chove ,com 9.9ºC e uma brisa fresca a correr .


----------



## Bajorious (9 Abr 2019 às 01:06)

Boas. O dia rendeu mais 10.4 mm contra a seca.

7.4°C // 84%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Abr 2019 às 07:04)

Bom dia, chuva torrencial com 16,7mm atual contra os 8,7mm de ontem. Por agora 8,9°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Abr 2019 às 09:12)

Bom dia ,a Serra da Nogueira voltou a pintar-se de branco, da cidade vê-se acumulação provavelmente a partir dos 900m.


----------



## Serra do Açor (9 Abr 2019 às 09:26)

Bom dia, por aqui chove bem, a temperatura nos 9.1.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (9 Abr 2019 às 09:33)

Bom dia. Bem hoje o dia acordou com chuva valente no centro.

Mínima de 5.4°C.
Actual de 6.7°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2019 às 09:42)

Boas ...está de regresso ...foi bom acordar ao som da ,com 9.3ºC e 4.0mm.

Dados de ontem 8.3ºC / 15.0ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## Dan (9 Abr 2019 às 09:58)

Mais uma nevada esta manhã.

No auge da precipitação a temperatura desceu aos 2/3ºC, aqui em baixo, e chegou mesmo a cair alguma água-neve. Mas acima nevou com acumulação aos 900m.

Aos 1050m, já bastante neve na estrada.





Aos 1100m.








Perto de 5cm de neve.


----------



## Cesar (9 Abr 2019 às 11:02)

O dia é de aguaceiros e temperaturas mais ou menos estáveis.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2019 às 11:55)

Boas...já com sol e muitas nuvens ...já era ...muito vento  e com 13.2ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (9 Abr 2019 às 13:37)

Boa tarde ,Covilhã 10.8°c, noite e manhã de chuva deixando um acumulado hoje na estação do aeródromo de 25.1mm até às 12h., o mensal é de 77.3mm.
Agora com céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 10.8°c
Min 6.3°
Max 11.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h
Min horária 10.5°c às 12h
Max horária 6.7°c às 7h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2019 às 14:26)

Boas...está muito fraquinho de ...não passa disto ...está de restos de para o resto da semana ,com 14.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2019 às 20:53)

Boas...é só ventania ...é muito melhor a ,com 10.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Abr 2019 às 21:04)

Boa noite, hoje de novo bom acumulado 29,2mm até agora, 10,5°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (10 Abr 2019 às 01:00)

Boas.
Nublado e vento fraco.

7.3°C // 77%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (10 Abr 2019 às 09:00)

Bom dia ,Covilhã 8°c, céu nublado e vento fraco, ontem de tarde alguns aguaceiros fracos que acumularam apenas 0.2mm na estação do aeródromo,  assim sendo o valor de ontem ficou em 25.3mm e o mensal em 77.5mm.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 8°c
Min 7.5°
Max 9°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h
Min horária 8.3°c às 6h e às 7h
Max horária 9.3°c à 1h

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (10 Abr 2019 às 09:37)

Bom dia.
Mínima da noite de 5.7°C.

De momento muito nublado, com 7.4°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (10 Abr 2019 às 11:24)

*9.7ºC*
Apenas tem chuviscado hoje, de momento não chove.

Precipitação neste mês nas estações do ipma:
Cidade: *74.1mm *(65% da média mensal)
Aeródromo: *85mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2019 às 14:49)

Boas...ventania presente ,sol e nuvens ,com 14.9ºC.

Dados de ontem 7.3ºC / 15.8ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## AnDré (10 Abr 2019 às 15:42)

Em Várzea da Serra, ontem acabou por ser o dia mais chuvoso do evento: 25,0mm.
O mês de Abril segue nos 90,0mm.

Não está mau, mas dado o que chegou a ser previsto, esperava um acumulado significativamente maior.


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Abr 2019 às 17:47)

Por aqui ontem foi o dia mais chuvoso, hoje alguns aguaceiros fracos, sigo com 12.4
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu C6603 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2019 às 19:13)

Boas...ventania desgraçada continua e a sumiu ,com 14.2ºC e já com céu limpo .


----------



## magnusson73 (10 Abr 2019 às 20:45)

Boa noite ,Covilhã 12.3°c, hoje de manhã céu nublado e vento fraco, durante a tarde menos nuvens com algumas boas abertas mas com o vento a soprar com mais intensidade dando uma sensação térmica fria.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 12.3°c
Min 7.5°
Max 13.4°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 20h
Min horária 8.3°c às 6h e às 7h
Max horária 15.2°c às 16h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2019 às 21:42)

Boas...ventania  e seca ,com 10.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.5ºC / 16.1ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (11 Abr 2019 às 00:54)

Boas. Vento moderado.

Registo 9.5°C // 59%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (11 Abr 2019 às 08:15)

Manhã de geada por aqui.

Mínimas próximas de 0ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (11 Abr 2019 às 09:34)

Bom dia. Hoje dia de sol e céu quase limpo.

Mínima de 5.8°C.
Actual de 8.1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2019 às 10:03)

Boas ...voltamos há primeira forma ...bom tempo por alguns dias ,com 13.7ºC e muito solinho .


----------



## Dan (11 Abr 2019 às 10:36)

Esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2019 às 14:02)

Boas ...bom ambiente na rua ,com 17.6ºC e algumas nuvens de passagem .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2019 às 19:25)

Boas...final de tarde mais calma quanto ao vento...andou disparado os últimos dias ,a tarde andou meia nublada por nuvens baixas e médias e já limparam ,agora mais nuvens altas,com 16.9ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (11 Abr 2019 às 20:28)

Boa Tarde, hoje fui até a Serra da Estrela, estava por lá um dia espetacular, a temperatura nos 9 graus com o windchill a descer até aos 7 graus.
Boa acumulação de neve até fiquei surpreendido, não ia a contar com tanta neve, muito embora claro já por lá tenha visto muito mais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2019 às 22:27)

Boas...algum vento fraco de WNW e com 12.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.5ºC / 19.3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (11 Abr 2019 às 23:46)

Boa noite 
Hoje e amanhã  em Lamego 
8,0°C
Fiz viagem pelos concelhos de Cinfães , Castro Daire, Lamego 
Vi cascatas com água, pedras e o silêncio da natureza !
Serra de Montemuro
A 1200 m. altitude e sem neve nas portas de montemuro
.......






















Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2019 às 15:55)

Boas ...hoje mais quente e com o céu mais limpo que ontem ,com 20.3ºC e pouco vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2019 às 19:28)

Boas...céu limpo e algum vento de SSW,com 19.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2019 às 21:56)

Boas...ligeira brisa e com 14.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.0ºC / 21.3ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (13 Abr 2019 às 01:37)

Boas, hoje já aqueceu bem, a esta hora sigo com 11.1. 

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (13 Abr 2019 às 10:55)

12.8°C no Sarzedo, com alguma nebulosidade.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2019 às 11:17)

Boas...nublado por nuvens altas  e abafado ,com 16.4ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2019 às 16:25)

Boas...a partir da tarde o céu ficou mais nublado ,vento aumentar de SWW,com 20.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (13 Abr 2019 às 18:40)

*13.2ºC*
Chuviscos intermitentes desde as 16h +/-.
Agora intensificou-se e é mesmo chuva fraca.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Abr 2019 às 19:21)

Boa tarde, ontem por aqui uma amplitude térmica de 20°C, mínima de 2,7°C e máxima de 22,8°C. Hoje bem diferente, nuvens e chuva fraca desde as 18:00 aproximadamente, tive que deixar a horta de repente.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Abr 2019 às 19:22)

Temperatura nos 15,2°C





Manmarlopes disse:


> Boa tarde, ontem por aqui uma amplitude térmica de 20°C, mínima de 2,7°C e máxima de 22,8°C. Hoje bem diferente, nuvens e chuva fraca desde as 18:00 aproximadamente, tive que deixar a horta de repente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (13 Abr 2019 às 20:36)

Boa noite ,Covilhã 16.5°c, dia de céu muito nublado com nuvens altas e de vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 16.5°c
Min 10.2°c
Max 19.8°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 7.6°c às 8h 
Max horária 19.4°c à 16h

Foto que tirei de tarde desde o Fundão onde ainda se vê uma Boa acumulação de neve acima dos 1600mts.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2019 às 21:59)

Boas...céu pouco nublado e uma ligeira brisa ,com 15.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.5ºC / 20.9ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (14 Abr 2019 às 01:35)

Boa noite, chuva fraca também por aqui, começou depois das 18.00 e assim se manteve durante bastante tempo, neste momento não chove, sigo com 14.2.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Abr 2019 às 08:28)

Bom dia, 15,1°C e morrinha, 0,7mm ontem e hoje nós 0,5mm.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2019 às 10:25)

Boas...nevoeiro alto ,com 16.1ºC e ambiente na rua abafado .


----------



## Serrano (14 Abr 2019 às 10:29)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, com a temperatura em 13.7°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2019 às 13:49)

Boas ...nuvens e sol maluco ,com 19.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Abr 2019 às 14:21)

Boa tarde, com os ramos abençoados sigo com 20,7°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (14 Abr 2019 às 15:09)

*18.1ºC*
Céu nublado, tempo muito abafado!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2019 às 16:20)

Boas ...nuvens e sol quente ...hoje mais quente,com 21.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2019 às 22:23)

Boas...tudo calmo ...algumas nuvens ,com 16.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.7ºC / 22.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Abr 2019 às 07:08)

Bom dia, 14,7°C algum nevoeiro e ainda não chove.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2019 às 08:38)

Boas...a ficar nublado ,com 13.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (15 Abr 2019 às 10:24)

Começou a chover com bastante intensidade, dum minuto para o outro!!




*12.3ºC*, temperatura em queda.


----------



## Nickname (15 Abr 2019 às 11:25)

*10.8ºC*
Continua a chover, com menos intensidade, ora fraca ora moderada.
*3.1mm *acumulados.


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Abr 2019 às 11:45)

Bom dia ,começou a chuviscar na Covilhã 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (15 Abr 2019 às 12:21)

*10.6ºC*
Continua a chover ininterruptamente, tendencialmente fraca na última hora.
*4.3mm*


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Abr 2019 às 13:57)

Mapa das Descargas eletricas ao longo de 24h que atingiram os arredores de Bragança e num raio de 150kms mas na zona de Espanha











Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (15 Abr 2019 às 14:49)

*11.5ºC*
Céu nublado, já não chove.
*4.8mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2019 às 15:18)

Boas ...sol e nuvens e algum vento...a passagem de ...de chuva foi só pouco mais de cinco minutos de aguaceiros com muito vento na passagem ,com 17.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2019 às 18:13)

Boas ...tarde mais limpa ...mas muito ventosa ,com 17.7ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Abr 2019 às 19:19)

Boa acumulação de neve na Serra da Estrela






*PEGASI ®*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2019 às 19:35)

Boas...céu limpo e com vento,com 16.2ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Abr 2019 às 21:03)

Boa noite ,Covilhã 14.3°c, hoje de manhã com céu muito nublado , alguns chuviscos/chuva fraca ao fim da manhã/início de tarde atingindo-se nessa altura as temperaturas mínimas de hoje.
Durante a tarde céu menos nublado havendo períodos de praticamente limpo, por volta das 18h.novo aguaceiro.
Acumulado de hoje na estação do aeródromo de 1.1mm.
O vento hoje esteve moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 14.3°c
Min 12.6°c
Max 17.3°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 12.8°c às 13h 
Max horária 16.9°c às 17h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (15 Abr 2019 às 21:15)

*9ºC*, é a mínima do dia até ao momento.
Máxima: *15.8ºC* ao fim da tarde, quando houve umas abertas.
Acumulado: *4.8mm* (85mm em Abril)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2019 às 21:33)

Boas...noite mais fresca,com 12.8º mínima do dia de momento,vento continua e fresco.


----------



## Nickname (16 Abr 2019 às 16:43)

A manhã foi fresca, mínima de* 3.2ºC*, havia alguma geada.
A tarde segue agradável, *19.8ºC*, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2019 às 16:53)

Boas ...mais limpo pela manhã....nuvens altas pela tarde ,vento moderado de SES,com 21.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2019 às 20:02)

Boas...tudo calmo...só nuvens altas ,com 18.7ºC.

Dados de ontem 7.7ºC / 21.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2019 às 21:39)

Boas...tudo calmo...sem vento ,com 15.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.7ºC / 21.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Abr 2019 às 07:02)

Bom dia, ontem nevoeiro e 5,7°C, hoje nuvens e cheirinho a chuva  13,5°C.

Duas primeiras fotos são de ontem














Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Abr 2019 às 10:38)

Bom dia ,Covilhã 14.2°c, manhã de céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 14.2°c
Min 12.9°c
Max 16°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 9h
Min horária 10.1°c às 6h 
Max horária 13.9°c às 2h



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (17 Abr 2019 às 11:39)

*12.6ºC*
Já chove com alguma intensidade, vento moderado!!


----------



## JCARL (17 Abr 2019 às 12:32)

Já chove em Vila Velha de Ródão. Ainda fraquinha,mas sempre bem vinda.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2019 às 12:40)

Boas...o céu vai ficando cada mais liso ...deve estar próxima,vento de SSW moderado a chamar pela ,com 15.4ºC.


----------



## Nickname (17 Abr 2019 às 12:47)

Chuva fraca a moderada na última hora.
*11.1ºC
1.4mm*


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Abr 2019 às 13:39)

Boas, a chuva chegou por volta das 12h30m à Covilhã primeiro só a chuviscar  mas agora bem moderada.
Temperatura atual 14.2°c e vento fraco.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (17 Abr 2019 às 14:02)

*10.8ºC*
Já houve períodos de chuva bem forte.
Por agora cai moderada,* 6.4mm* acumulados.


----------



## huguh (17 Abr 2019 às 14:13)

chove bem, cai certinha


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2019 às 14:22)

Boas...esta passagem  valeu 3.0mm...de momento só nublado e sem chuva,refrescou um bocado ,com 12.5ºC e vento mais fraco.


----------



## Nickname (17 Abr 2019 às 15:00)

*10.5ºC*
Continua a chover ininterruptamente, fraca a moderada!!
*9.7mm *acumulados em 3h30.


----------



## Bajorious (17 Abr 2019 às 15:35)

Boas. Chuva fraca desde fim da manhã.
7.4mm na estação meteoestrela.

De momento registo 10.5°C no carro.

(off-toppic: parado na fila para abastecer, deixa-me cá ir ao fórum eheh)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (17 Abr 2019 às 17:04)

*10.6ºC*
Ainda não parou de chover, *13.8mm *acumulados.


----------



## Nickname (17 Abr 2019 às 18:26)

*11ºC*
Chuva fraca na última hora, *16.2mm*

Nova estação no wunderground, em São João do Monte, Tondela.
A meia encosta no lado Oeste da Serra do Caramulo, 550 metros de altitude.
Segue nos 21.6mm hoje.
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOJOO1


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2019 às 20:20)

Boas...é só de vez em quando uns aguaceiros fraco...não passa disso ,com 11.1ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Abr 2019 às 20:43)

Boa noite ,Covilhã 11.8°c, tarde de chuva fraca a moderada, acumulado de hoje até às 19h na estação do aeródromo de 10mm.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 11.8°c
Min 11.6°c
Max 16°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 10.1°c às 6h 
Max horária 13.9°c à 2h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Abr 2019 às 21:03)

Boa noite, chuva persistente desde as 10:00 da manhã, 12,8°C e 14,0mm até agora.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (17 Abr 2019 às 21:06)

Continua a chover, na Covilhã com 11.7°c , 2.6mm entre as 19h e as 20h passando o acumulado de hoje para 12.6mm





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2019 às 22:18)

Boas...só nublado ...brisa fresca e com 10.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (17 Abr 2019 às 23:37)

*8.8ºC*
Ainda tem chovido algo nesta última hora, *18mm* acumulados(103mm em Abril), nada mau!!!


----------



## Bajorious (18 Abr 2019 às 02:16)

Boas.
Acumulado do dia na estação meteoestrela foi 17.0mm. Hoje já vai com 5.0mm.

De momento chuva moderada. Registo 9.5°C.







Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Abr 2019 às 07:21)

Bom dia, 11,7°C com 2,2mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (18 Abr 2019 às 08:00)

Boa rega ontem em Várzea da Serra.
22,2mm.

E durante a madrugada foram mais 10,4mm.

O mensal vai em 127,2mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Abr 2019 às 09:11)

Bom dia ,Covilhã 11.6°c, manhã com chuviscos e vento fraco, ontem o acumulado de precipitação na estação do aeródromo foi de 21.5mm, hoje atê às 8h vai em 14.6mm.
Neste mês 114.7mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 11.6°c
Min 10.5°c
Max 11.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h
Min horária 8.5°c às 5h 
Max horária 9.8°c à 1h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (18 Abr 2019 às 09:35)

*9.7ºC*
Choveu alguma(pouca) coisa por volta das 8h, por agora céu muito nublado, com pequenas abertas.
*3.8mm *acumulados, ontem o dia fechou nos 18.3mm


----------



## Cesar (18 Abr 2019 às 12:09)

O dia segue com abertas de vez enquando chuvisca muito escuro para os lados da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2019 às 14:49)

Boas ...o sol já vai aparecendo e quente...durante a noite alguma  e meia manhã com aguaceiros ,com 17.5ºC e 6.0mm.

Dados de ontem 10.1ºC / 15.5ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## dahon (18 Abr 2019 às 16:24)

Já se começa a ouvir trovões de este.


----------



## invent (18 Abr 2019 às 16:44)

Tromba de água já longa com granizo e trovoada.


----------



## Nickname (18 Abr 2019 às 16:58)

Muito escuro para Nordeste, onde estas fotos foram tiradas:


----------



## dahon (18 Abr 2019 às 17:05)

Nickname disse:


> Muito escuro para Nordeste, onde estas fotos foram tiradas:



Sim, na zona do Satão deve estar agreste. Parece que se desloca para sudoeste.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Abr 2019 às 17:19)

Cada trovão mais violento que o outro e muito escuro a nordeste


----------



## Nickname (18 Abr 2019 às 17:23)

Cada vez mais escuro, temperatura a baixar, *11.8ºC*, bastante vento, e já se ouvem trovões!!

Vista para Este:


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Abr 2019 às 17:27)

Trovão audível na cidade e céu escuro.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2019 às 17:29)

A trovoada e granizo dos arredores de Viseu






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Abr 2019 às 17:38)

Nickname disse:


> Muito escuro para Nordeste, onde estas fotos foram tiradas:



 Está agreste!


----------



## huguh (18 Abr 2019 às 17:43)

ouvi um trovão ao longe
vai chovendo fraco

EDIT: mais alguns trovões


----------



## Mjhb (18 Abr 2019 às 17:49)

Aguaceiro torrencial integralmente de granizo em Vila Chã de Sá


----------



## Nickname (18 Abr 2019 às 17:49)

*9.4ºC*
Grande chuvada nestes últimos 15 minutos, algum granizo no início do aguaceiro , mas não muito.

18.5mm na última hora em Nelas, segundo o ipma!!

A estação wunderground da vila vai nos 26.2mm:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/INELAS3

N231 entre Viseu e Nelas


----------



## Mjhb (18 Abr 2019 às 17:58)

Felizmente já passou o granizo mas continua a chuva forte e constante. A trovoada também abrandou pelo menos por agora


----------



## baojoao (18 Abr 2019 às 18:15)

Aquelas zonas vermelhas/roxas que estão nos posts anteriores passaram mesmo em Casal Sancho.
Primeiro granizo muito grande e muito. Depois chuva forte. Novamente granizo. Depois novamente chuva forte. 
A precipitação foi mesmo muita.


----------



## baojoao (18 Abr 2019 às 18:27)

Em cerca de 40 minutos caíram 26 mm


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2019 às 19:05)

A sueste de Carregal do Sal agora mesmo






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2019 às 19:08)

Nova atualização
Esta célula não é normal, tem muita força.
Pode estar a chover 10mm por cada 3 minutos ou mais
Granizo deve ter e muito
Alguém consegue relatar, não é normal uma célula única ter 2 núcleos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2019 às 19:09)

Boas...isto por aqui ...andou a prometer toda a tarde em volta  ...agora por fim chove e faz sol ,vai ser coisa de pouca duração ,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2019 às 19:15)

Eco Roxo em Marco de Canaveses agora mesmo 






Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (18 Abr 2019 às 19:28)

Miguel96 disse:


> Alguém consegue relatar, não é normal uma célula única ter 2 núcleos



Vista para Sul, na direcção de Carregal do Sal, Oliv. Hospital...






Por aqui a coisa acalmou, e o acumulado acaba por ser modesto tendo em conta algumas das vizinhanças, apenas *5.6mm *(109mm em Abril, 96% da média).
Mas está bem fresco, *9.2ºC.

*


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Abr 2019 às 19:50)

No extremo Norte de Portugal, agora com a célula de Melgaço.





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Abr 2019 às 20:48)

Miguel96 disse:


> Nova atualização
> Esta célula não é normal, tem muita força.
> Pode estar a chover 10mm por cada 3 minutos ou mais
> Granizo deve ter e muito
> Alguém consegue relatar, não é normal uma célula única ter 2 núcleos


Boa noite, por aqui a chuva foi pouca, 4,2mm e muito escuro para norte, de momento 11,9°C











Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (18 Abr 2019 às 22:05)

Boas,

Chove bem e com gotas grossas neste momento na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro.

Sigo com 11.2°c.

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2019 às 22:10)

Boas...tudo calmo ,céu quase limpo ,com 11.1ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Abr 2019 às 23:15)

Boas ,Covilhã 11.2°c, depois de uma manhã com chuviscos e vento fraco a tarde trouxe algumas abertas mas também ameaça de trovoada por volta das 16h com alguns trovões nas redondezas. Acumulado de hoje atê às 22h de 16.6mm.
Neste mês 116.7mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 11.2°c
Min 10.5°c
Max 13.8°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 22h
Min horária 8.2°c às 5h 
Max horária 16°c à 15h

A precipitação não vai tardar a voltar.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (19 Abr 2019 às 03:55)

Boas. Acumulado do dia foi 18.6 mm pela estação meteoestrela.

Registo 9.4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (19 Abr 2019 às 07:52)

*8.6ºC*, chuva moderada na última hora
Acumulado: *2.4mm*


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Abr 2019 às 08:26)

Bom dia, 12,2°C e 0,5mm e chuva fraca.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2019 às 09:43)

Boas ...chuva fraca e tudo tapado ,com 10.6ºC e 5.0mm.

Dados de ontem 10.0ºC / 18.4ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Abr 2019 às 10:07)

Boas, 13,5°C e 1,5mm

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (19 Abr 2019 às 10:24)

*11.3ºC*
Chuva fraca, o céu apresenta já alguma abertas.
*3.6mm* aumulados.


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Abr 2019 às 11:03)

Bom dia ,Covilhã 13°c, noite e manhã de aguaceiros e vento fraco, ontem o acumulado de precipitação na estação do aeródromo foi de 16.6mm, hoje atê às 10h vai em 4.1mm, o mensal em 120.8mm


Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 13°c
Min 14.2°c
Max 10.3°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 10h
Min horária 8.4°c às 4h 
Max horária 9.8°c à 10h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2019 às 11:41)

Boas ...parou ...a ficar mais claro lá fora ,e o céu já com vontade de abrir ,com 12.2ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2019 às 12:25)

Boas...está de volta ...aguaceiros pesados e continua escuro a SES .


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Abr 2019 às 13:20)

Boas, por aqui abertas com 17,4°C e 4,0mm até agora.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Abr 2019 às 15:31)

Boas , volta a chuviscar na Covilhã,  para nascente está mais agressivo.
13°c neste momento com 4.3mm até às 14h 








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2019 às 17:17)

Boas...muito escuro  a vir da zona da raia e com ...já ,com 17.4ºC...ar abafado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2019 às 17:27)

Boas ...chove bem  e .


----------



## magnusson73 (19 Abr 2019 às 17:39)

Na Covilhã com 13.4°c,o sol já aparece entre as nuvens , acumulado na estação do aeródromo de 5.2 mm até às 16h.


















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (19 Abr 2019 às 18:32)

*16.2ºC*, vento fraco.
Céu muito nubaldo para Este.
O acumulado mantém-se nos* 3.6mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2019 às 18:41)

Boas...já passou ...pouca duração  e já com sol ,de momento tudo calmo ,com 13.6ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Abr 2019 às 19:03)

Boas, nuvens com boas abertas e 18,9°C e 4,2mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2019 às 21:26)

Boas...tudo calmo ,só nublado ,com 13.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2019 às 09:47)

Boas ...sol e limpo ,com 16.2ºC...promete aquecer .

Dados de ontem 9.8ºC / 17.9ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (20 Abr 2019 às 09:57)

Bom dia 16.4°c, céu limpo e vento moderado, ontem o acumulado de precipitação na estação do aeródromo foi de 5.2mm, o mensal em 121.9mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 16.4°c
Min 12.7°c
Max 16.4°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 9h
Min horária 10.1°c às 4h 
Max horária 14.1°c à 9h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (20 Abr 2019 às 10:34)

12.3°C no Sarzedo, com algumas nuvens no horizonte.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2019 às 16:56)

Boas ...sol ...tarde mais quente do ano ,com 24.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2019 às 20:20)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,algumas nuvens a virem do interior da PI ...inofensivas ,com 21.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2019 às 21:45)

Boas...algum vento ,com 19.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.8ºC / 24.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Abr 2019 às 08:59)

Bom dia, ontem à tarde foi para fazer ginástica na horta, máxima de 26,2°C. Hoje domingo de Páscoa sigo com algumas nuvens e sol 14,6°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (21 Abr 2019 às 10:20)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 11.3°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2019 às 10:25)

Boas ...limpo e sol já ,com 16.4ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Abr 2019 às 11:14)

Bom dia Covilhã 16.3°c, céu limpo e vento fraco, ontem a máxima que registei na cidade (auriol)foi de 19.6°c, na estação do aeródromo a máx.hor.foi de 23.4°c às 17h próxima dos 24.5°c de 15 de março, quando forem atualizados os dados diários a ver se há nova máx.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 16.3°c
Min 11°c
Max 16.3°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 9h
Min horária 7.8°c às 8h 
Max horária 10.5°c à 9h

Por volta das 8h com 11.5°c ,caminhada pela cidade e arredores, céu limpo e uma ligeira brisa , apenas uma nuvem para sul na zona do Fundão/Serra da Gardunha .


















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Abr 2019 às 11:57)

Boas, já depois de beijar a cruz, algumas nuvens a sul e vento moderado de norte
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Abr 2019 às 12:33)

Por cima da Serra do Açor mais nuvens e 21,2°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2019 às 15:49)

Boas ...sol e hoje com mais nuvens e mais ventoso ,com 20.6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2019 às 16:32)

Em Várzea andam aguaceiros a rondar.

17C


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Abr 2019 às 18:40)

Boa tarde, por aqui já vai pingando, 20,8°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Abr 2019 às 19:53)

Boas, Covilhã 18.4°c, céu parcialmente nublado durante a tarde e vento fraco.
Ontem a máxima na estação do aeródromo de 23.7°c assim sendo mantem-se o dia 15 de março com a máxima de 2019 com 24.5°c

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 18.4°c
Min 11°c
Max 19.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 9h
Min horária 7.8°c às 8h 
Max horária 20.2°c à 17h














Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2019 às 20:16)

Boas....alguns momentos muito nublado durante a tarde ...mais limpo e o vento muito fraco,com 18.5ºC.


----------



## huguh (21 Abr 2019 às 20:32)

chove com intensidade


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2019 às 21:29)

Boas...tudo calmo ,céu meio nublado,com 18.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.8ºC / 21.4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (21 Abr 2019 às 21:29)

Em Várzea também chove de forma moderada. 

2,8mm para já.

Às 20h30 estava assim:


----------



## Dan (21 Abr 2019 às 21:42)

Hoje andei pela região sul da Serra da Estrela e quando voltei também apanhei alguma chuva, desde Foz Côa até aqui a Bragança.

Primavera com muita cor em alguns vales da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Abr 2019 às 21:53)

Começou a chover, fiquei surpreendido confesso


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Abr 2019 às 21:58)

Por aqui também vai chuviscando

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Abr 2019 às 22:15)

Tenho tudo fechado mas ou estou a ter alucinações auditivas ou está a chover moderadamente.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Abr 2019 às 22:19)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Tenho tudo fechado mas ou estou a ter alucinações auditivas ou está a chover moderadamente.


Aqui continua a cair certinho, moderada. Bendita seja


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Abr 2019 às 22:57)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Por aqui também vai chuviscando
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Por aqui chove bem, 15,2°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Abr 2019 às 22:59)

Chuvisco entre as 22h e as 22h30m , 14.4°c neste momento na Covilhã .

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Abr 2019 às 07:24)

Bom dia, 7,7°C e 0,3mm, sol, céu limpo e algum nevoeiro.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (22 Abr 2019 às 09:55)

Bom dia, por aqui a temperatura ronda os 13ºC com vento SO e algumas nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2019 às 12:10)

Boas ...nasceu limpo ...já vão aparecendo alguma nuvens ,com 18.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2019 às 16:11)

Boas...mais nublado e mais vento ...de SSW,com 19.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2019 às 19:14)

Boas...por cá só continua nublado ,com 16.6ºC e algum vento de W.


----------



## magnusson73 (22 Abr 2019 às 19:58)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 14.2°c, dia com céu nublado e vento fraco, começou a chuviscar por volta das 19h. e assim se tem mantido desde então. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 14.2°c
Min 10°c
Max 19.8°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 6.8°c às 7h 
Max horária 19.1°c à 16h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (22 Abr 2019 às 20:13)

Boas. Chuvinha boa quase a chegar 





14.0°C // 53%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Abr 2019 às 20:21)

Boas, por aqui vai chuviscando desde as 18:10 agora com 13,9°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2019 às 22:09)

Boas...já ,com 13.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (22 Abr 2019 às 23:29)

*7ºC*
Chuva moderada na última hora.
*3.1mm* acumulados (121mm em Abril, média do mês já ultrapassada!!)


----------



## jotackosta (23 Abr 2019 às 00:03)

Já neva por Montemuro, em Alhões.

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (23 Abr 2019 às 00:14)

Será? Venha ela..






9.0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (23 Abr 2019 às 01:51)

..óbvio que não, passou como chuva fraca. 

8.8°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Abr 2019 às 07:19)

Bom dia, ontem ainda acumulou 4,5mm, hoje está em 2,0mm e 8,6°C, barómetro 999hPa.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (23 Abr 2019 às 09:32)

*5.3ºC*
Chuva forte neste momento.
*3.1 mm *acumulados, ontem o dia acabou nos 4.3mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2019 às 11:51)

Boas ...por cá o IPMA continua em baixo ....alguma de noite e de momento cai bem,com 7.8ºC e 3.0mm...voltou o inverno .

Dados de ontem 9.9ºC / 21.0ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## Rui R. (23 Abr 2019 às 12:58)

Bajorious disse:


> Será? Venha ela..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Em Castanheira de Pera levámos com essa enorme célula em cheio...foi uma descarga e pêras..


----------



## AnDré (23 Abr 2019 às 13:14)

Em Várzea nevou ao início da manhã, sem acumulação.

A mínima foi de 1,4C.
A precipitação vai em 10,8mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Abr 2019 às 13:52)

Boas, trovoada para o lado de Tábua.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (23 Abr 2019 às 13:54)

Por aqui a temperatura ronda os 8,5ºC com vento do quadrante NO, vai chovendo, por vezes mais intenso e está nevar acima dos 1300/1400m com acumulação acima dos 1500m.
Vamos ver esta madrugada a chuva, o GFS prevê uma valente rega para final da madrugada e inicio da manhã para estes lados.


----------



## Nickname (23 Abr 2019 às 14:19)

Vim ao bocado de Vila Nova de Paiva, estavam 5ºC e um vento bem desagradável às 13h, muito frio mesmo, dia de Inverno!!!
6ºC no Sátão e até poucos quilómetros de Viseu não ultrapassou os 6.5ºC, já na cidade propriamente dita uns tropicais 8ºC à chegada.

Viagem quase sempre sob chuva, ora mais fraca ora moderada, os ribeiros vão com um bom caudal e está tudo verdinho!!!

*5mm *acumulados.


----------



## Norther (23 Abr 2019 às 14:59)

Forte nevão agora a cair aos 1450m


----------



## Nickname (23 Abr 2019 às 15:58)

Temperatura a descer aos *6ºC*, depois dum aguaceiro mais forte.
*6.6mm* acumulados.


----------



## huguh (23 Abr 2019 às 16:15)

bons aguaceiros. chove bem agora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2019 às 16:37)

Boas...está fresquinho ,mais aguaceiros pela manhã ,de tarde ainda não houve pinga,de momento a passar mais a sul ,com 9.4ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2019 às 17:55)

Boas ...chove bem e com granizo ,com 7.8ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (23 Abr 2019 às 18:07)

*6.8ºC*
Choveu bem na última meia-hora, aguaceiros fortes de granizo.
*9.9mm* acumulados.


----------



## Dan (23 Abr 2019 às 18:47)

Depois de um forte aguaceiro de graupel e neve (mais graupel que neve).






Pormenor do gaupel, partículas muito pequenas (2 a 3mm de diâmetro).


----------



## Nickname (23 Abr 2019 às 19:35)

*5.7ºC*
Belo fim de tarde, continua a chover, acumulado já nos *13.7mm*


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Abr 2019 às 19:44)

O acumulado das últimas 24 horas.






Por volta das 14:30 caiu bastante granizo acompado de dois trovões.

Neste momento 7.5°C.

A noite promete muita chuva, vamos lá ver...


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Abr 2019 às 20:31)

Boas, 7,0mm até agora, 8,6°C com mínima de 7,1°C máxima de 12,4°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2019 às 20:45)

Boas...meia tarde  e final dia com ,faz ,com 6.6ºC e 11.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (23 Abr 2019 às 21:22)

*4.8ºC*, sem chuva por agora.
*17mm*


----------



## magnusson73 (23 Abr 2019 às 21:29)

Boa noite, Covilhã 6.6°c, dia de aguaceiros que acumularam até às 20h na estação do aeródromo 6.7mm,  vento em geral fraco com uma outra rajada mais intensa durante a tarde.
Cerca das 19h deu para ver que havia neve acumulada acima dos 1300mts.alt.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 6.6°c
Min 5.7°c
Max 12.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 20h
Min horária 5.1°c às 6h e às 7h
Max horária 10.5°c à 17h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (23 Abr 2019 às 22:57)

Chuva fraca
*5ºC
17.8m* acumulados, 140mm em Abril.


----------



## Serra do Açor (23 Abr 2019 às 23:14)

Boa noite, hoje pela serra do Açor apanhei neve, começou a nevar pelas 14.15 aos 900 mts quando passei aos 1100 mts nevava copiosamente, mas a neve não agarrou, parou cerca das 14.50, depois sai da serra mas os aguaceiros continuaram.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (23 Abr 2019 às 23:52)

Boas. O dia rendeu 12.6 mm na estação meteoestrela. De momento sem chuva.

Registo 6.0°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (24 Abr 2019 às 03:17)

Chuva moderada.
5.5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (24 Abr 2019 às 06:39)

Até parece estranho, mas neva com alguma intensidade por aqui.


----------



## Fil (24 Abr 2019 às 06:47)

Dan disse:


> Até parece estranho, mas neva com alguma intensidade por aqui.


Por aqui tudo branco menos as estradas. Bela surpresa.


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Abr 2019 às 07:28)

Bom dia ,não há umas fotos?


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Abr 2019 às 07:43)

Bom dia, bastante chuva 9,7mm com 12,8°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (24 Abr 2019 às 08:26)

Prada - Vinhais -Bragança- hoje - foto de Maria Linhares:






Serra do Alvão hoje - Foto de Hugo Teixeira:






Hoje também, Rebordãos- Bragança, foto de Eduarda Pires:


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Abr 2019 às 08:42)

Bom dia, Covilhã 6.8°c, manhã de nevoeiro na cidade e que dissipa abaixo dos 550mts, com chuviscos e vento fraco.
Noite de muita chuva com acumulado até às 8h na estação do aeródromo de 23.5mm , ontem ficou em 7.9mm e o mensal vai em 156.7mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 6.8°c
Min 6.1°c
Max 7.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h
Min horária 5.3°c às 0h 
Max horária 6.6°c à 8h














Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (24 Abr 2019 às 09:27)

Da janela de casa, alguma acumulação às 6:50h. Já não esperava ver uma coisa destas a uma semana do mês de maio.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Abr 2019 às 09:34)

A neve ainda a "vestir" de branco o nosso interior.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2019 às 10:12)

Boas ....esta noite já alguma coisa ...nublado e hoje menos ,com 12.3ºC e 18.0mm.

Dados de ontem 6.3ºC / 11.4ºC e 11.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (24 Abr 2019 às 11:55)

*9.1ºC*
Não pára de chover!!!
*19.6mm* acumulados


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2019 às 12:56)

Boas...fraca e puxada a vento ,com 13.2ºC e 19.0mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Abr 2019 às 13:37)

"O Parque Biológico de Vinhais, “acordou branco” e brindou todos com a sua beleza!️"


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Abr 2019 às 13:37)

Boas, Covilhã 12.8°c, durante a manhã alguns aguaceiros fracos com algumas abertas onde deu para ver na encosta neve acima dos 1300mts, entretanto voltou a chuva fraca a moderada desde cerca das 13h . acumulado até às 12h de 27.4mm 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 12.8°c
Min 6.1°c
Max 12.8°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h
Min horária 5.3°c às 0h 
Max horária 12.9°c à 12h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (24 Abr 2019 às 14:14)

*10.4ºC*
Volta a chuva fraca depois duma pequena pausa, o vento sopra moderado.
*23.6mm*

Está a ser uma boa regra por toda a região, todas as estações do wunderground num raio de 30km acima dos 20mm!!
32mm em São João do Monte, na Serra do Caramulo.


----------



## Nickname (24 Abr 2019 às 16:56)

*9.7ºC*, muita chuva na última hora novamente!!
*28.5mm*
Em Orgens, limite Oeste da cidade, já passou dos 30mm


----------



## AnDré (24 Abr 2019 às 18:21)

Várzea da Serra vai com 33,0mm acumulados hoje.

Entretanto o acumulado mensal superou os 200mm. Segue de momento com 203,6mm.

De referir ainda que esta madrugada voltou a nevar.


----------



## Nickname (24 Abr 2019 às 18:44)

*9.1ºC*
Continua a chuva, moderada a forte, vento fraco.
*34.3mm* acumulados


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2019 às 18:46)

Boas ...tarde com bons momentos de ...de momento escureceu e está de volta ,tarde muito ventosa ,com 13.0ºC e 21.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (24 Abr 2019 às 19:25)

Boas. Bela chuvada há meia hora atrás. A estação meteoestrela já registou hoje 39.4 mm.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (24 Abr 2019 às 21:30)

Boa Tarde,
Durante a noite choveu bem o dia foi de. Aguaceiros, na serra aos 1100 mts 7 graus, o vento por vezes a soprar moderado.
Ontem não tirei fotos porque não estava a agarrar, com a pressa de ir e voltar e com o receio de ficar preso na serra nem parei para tirar a foto da praxe, pelo menos sempre dava para ver os flocos a cair.
Quando regressei e vi que a estrada estava limpa, é que vi o erro, já era tarde..


Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (24 Abr 2019 às 21:57)

*7.7ºC*
Finalmente uma pausa prolongada na chuva, parou pouco depois das 20h.
Acumulado: *36.8mm* (176.9mm em Abril)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2019 às 22:01)

Boas...ainda foram algumas horas de ...agora já parou com céu mais aberto,vento ,com 10.0ºC e 26.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Abr 2019 às 22:57)

Boa noite, Covilhã 8.8°c, depois da chuva no período de almoço a tarde veio com algumas abertas e alguns aguaceiros esporádicos, a chuva acabou por voltar com força entre as 19h e as 20h onde acumulou nesse período 8.7mm .
O vento tem estado moderado.

Precipitação até às 22h na estação do aeródromo: 
Hoje 40.3mm
Mensal 173.5mm
Anual 442.5mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 8.8°c
Min 6.1°c
Max 14.3°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 22h
Min horária 5.3°c às 0h 
Max horária 13°c à 15h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (24 Abr 2019 às 23:40)

*6.6ºC*
Ainda houve mais um bom período de precipitação, o acumulado subiu para os *39.9 mm*, nada mau!!

São João do Monte, Tondela vai nos 51.3mm


----------



## huguh (25 Abr 2019 às 00:38)

chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Bajorious (25 Abr 2019 às 03:11)

Acumulado do dia na estação meteoestrela foi de 40.2 mm.
De momento não chove mas o vento é moderado com rajadas.

Registo 6.6°C // 72%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Abr 2019 às 07:39)

Bom dia , chuva forte para começar o dia com 5.3°c na Covilhã. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## raposo_744 (25 Abr 2019 às 08:14)

vento,chuva e algum frio tem sido uma constante ontem e hoje,
não  é continuado nem com grande intensidade mas é bastante in filtrante no solo 
já são  48 horas nesta dinâmica.


Alváres-Góis


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2019 às 10:07)

Boas ...choveu bem agora pela manhã ...abrir e com sol ,com 9.8ºC e 5.0mm.

Dados de ontem 6.3ºC / 14.5ºC e 26.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (25 Abr 2019 às 10:50)

*8.1ºC*
Chuva fraca de momento, mas também já apareceram boas abertas!!!
Choveu bem de noite, acumulado de *9.6mm*


----------



## Dan (25 Abr 2019 às 11:38)

Mais uma boa nevada na Nogueira, esta manhã. Uns 10-15cm.


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Abr 2019 às 12:40)

Boas, Covilhã 8.0°c a temp. tem estado a descer na última hora , depois da chuva forte cerca das 7h30 a manhã tem sido de aguaceiros fracos a moderados e até com algumas abertas onde brilhou o sol, numa dessas abertas deu para ver que a neve na Serra aparecia a partir dos 1300mts.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 8.0°c
Min 5.3°c
Max 10.2°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 11h
Min horária 6.3°c às 8h 
Max horária 9.5°c à 10h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2019 às 12:43)

Boas...sol  e nuvens ...mas muito ventoso ,com 12.8ºC.


----------



## huguh (25 Abr 2019 às 13:04)

Que ventania! Vai chovendo também

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Abr 2019 às 13:24)

Boa tarde, ontem tal como hoje chuva e vento, de vêz em quando abertas, ontem com 17,0mm e hoje com 11,5mm e 13,4°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (25 Abr 2019 às 13:59)

Boas.
Noite e manhã de chuva acumulou 21.4 mm na estação meteoestrela.

Registei mínima de 4.4°C.
Actual 9.6°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (25 Abr 2019 às 14:03)

7°C no Sarzedo, com esta vista para as Penhas Douradas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2019 às 14:30)

Boas...e vento .


----------



## rokleon (25 Abr 2019 às 14:39)

Neve. Transmissão em direto.


----------



## Dan (25 Abr 2019 às 15:11)

Umas fotos, desta manhã, feitas no interior deste bosque. A acumulação de neve era bem menor que em espaço aberto.


----------



## VILA REAL (25 Abr 2019 às 16:42)

Dia a ser marcado por aguaceiros intensos, acompanhados por vezes de rajadas de vento forte.
Sempre que os aguaceiros param, o sol vai aparecendo de forma mais ou menos tímida.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2019 às 18:06)

Boas ...vai limpando ,algum vento ,com 13.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Abr 2019 às 19:29)

Boas, por aqui novo aguaceiro, 14,7mm e 10,8mm

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (25 Abr 2019 às 21:15)

*7.1ºC*
Dia bem menos chuvoso por aqui, houve inúmeros aguaceiros ao longo do dia ainda assim, *15.2mm* acumulados,


----------



## AnDré (25 Abr 2019 às 21:31)

20,2mm em Várzea.
O acumulado mensal vai em 230mm. 

E durante a madrugada, voltou a nevar!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2019 às 21:53)

Boas...vento mais calmo ...algumas nuvens de passagem ,com 9.9ºC.


Dados de hoje 6.9ºC / 14.2ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Abr 2019 às 22:25)

Boa noite, Covilhã 9.1°c, dia de aguaceiros fracos a moderados e vento moderado até ao fim da tarde passando a partir daí a fraco.

Precipitação até às 21h na estação do aeródromo:
Hoje 15.8mm
Mensal 189.3mm
Anual 458.3mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 9.1°c
Min 5.3°c
Max 12.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h
Min horária 6.3°c às 8h 
Max horária 11.6°c à 17h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (25 Abr 2019 às 22:35)

Dan disse:


> Umas fotos, desta manhã, feitas no interior deste bosque. A acumulação de neve era bem menor que em espaço aberto.


Magnífico


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Abr 2019 às 23:34)

Dia de aguaceiros por vezes com mais intensidade. 

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (25 Abr 2019 às 23:48)

*7.7ºC*
*16.8mm* acumulados, o valor mensal já não está longe dos 200mm.

Valores entre os 24 e os 25mm no aeródromo e em Travancela, no Sul do concelho do Sátão.


----------



## Bajorious (26 Abr 2019 às 03:24)

Dia com acumulado de 26.8 mm (meteoestrela).

De momento registo 7.6°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Abr 2019 às 07:15)

Bom dia, muita humidade com 9,3°C e 1,0mm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Abr 2019 às 17:02)

Cais náutico 
Portela do Rio 
15°C





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2019 às 18:08)

Boas ...voltamos ao bom tempo ...hoje bem mehor ,com 17.3ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## joselamego (26 Abr 2019 às 20:26)

Boa noite
Lamego 
11,0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2019 às 21:48)

Boas...ligeira brisa e com 12.9ºC...céu limpo .

Dados de hoje 7.8ºC / 18.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Abr 2019 às 07:06)

Bom dia, estão uns fresquinhos 3,6°C e céu limpo com um pouco de nevoeiro.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (27 Abr 2019 às 08:47)

Bom dia, Covilhã 9.9°c, céu limpinho e vento fraco, na noite de 25 para 26 ainda caíram alguns aguaceiros que acumularam 2.3mm na estação do aeródromo o mensal está em 191.6mm e o anual 460.6mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 9.9°c
Min 7.6°c
Max 10.6°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h
Min horária 5.6°c às 6h 
Max horária 8.1°c à 8h


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Abr 2019 às 10:38)

Bom dia 
Lamego 
12°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Abr 2019 às 13:44)

Boa tarde, 21,0°C 

A Vila de Côja com a Serra da Estrela ao fundo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2019 às 20:46)

Boas...já voltamos ao quentinho e a prometer ainda mais  nos próximos dias,com 17.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2019 às 22:12)

Boas...vento de N aparecer e a temperatura a inverter a marcha ,com 19.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.6ºC / 23.5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2019 às 22:30)

Em Várzea da Serra o dia começou com geada (mínima de 0,7ºC), mas durante a tarde foi aos 17,4ºC.

Quanto a precipitação, o mês vai com 236,6mm. O ano segue com 424,0mm.

Choveu mais em Abril, que os primeiros 3 meses do ano.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Abr 2019 às 08:29)

Bom dia, ontem a máxima foi de 24,9°C, mínima de 3,6°C. Hoje mínima de 7,4°C, atual de 11,0°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2019 às 09:53)

Boas...limpinho ...hoje já arranca ,com 19.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (28 Abr 2019 às 10:35)

13.5°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Abr 2019 às 11:15)

Boas, por aqui já vai nos 21,6°C 

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2019 às 15:14)

Boas ...vai deslizando ,com 25.1ºC e nuvens altas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2019 às 17:14)

Boas ...abafado ,com 25.4ºC...dia muito mais quente .


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Abr 2019 às 17:56)

Boas, por aqui máxima de 28,2°C e atual de 27,1°C, algumas nuvens.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (28 Abr 2019 às 20:35)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 21.7°c, dia de céu praticamente  limpo e vento quase nulo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 21.7°c
Min 12.2°c
Max 25°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 9.5°c às 7h 
Max horária 24.4°c à 17h e às 18h

Hoje de manhã caminhada com 12.7°c cerca das 8h entre a Covilhã e o Paul  (23 km)deixo algumas fotos 
1 Serra da Estrela (ao fundo o picoto 1333mts alt)
2 Vale da Ribeira da carpinteira 
3 Vale da Ribeira Dagoldra
4 Cova da Beira e Serra da Gardunha
5,6,7,8 Serra da Estrela com neve acima dos 1700/1800 mts.
9,10,11 Ribeira do Paul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2019 às 20:55)

Boas...miníma e máxima do ano ...tudo calmo e ainda com 20.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Abr 2019 às 21:06)

Boa noite, 18,0° fiz um passeio agradável à tarde
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














































Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2019 às 22:20)

Boas...tudo calmo ,com 18.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.8ºC / 25.9ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (29 Abr 2019 às 08:40)

Bom dia, Covilhã 15.9°c, temperatura cerca de mais 3°c do que ontem por esta hora, para já com algumas nuvens altas e vento nulo.
Ontem a máxima horária na estação do aeródromo muito próxima da max.anual,  quando for atualizado os dados diários confirmar se houve novo max.que provavelmente será depois estabelecido hoje.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 15.9°c
Min 14.2°c
Max 17.7°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 8h
Min horária 10.1°c às 7h 
Max horária 11.9°c à 8h








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2019 às 14:44)

Boas ...hoje...UPA  UPA ,com 27.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2019 às 18:17)

Boas... três por cima da cidade seguidos ...é só uma nuvem ,alguns pingos,com 26.1ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2019 às 19:11)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas... três por cima da cidade seguidos ...é só uma nuvem ,alguns pingos,com 26.1ºC.



A partir daqui (Estremoz) às 18h50:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2019 às 19:13)

Boas...o que passou ao lado ,com 24.9ºC e algum vento.


----------



## magnusson73 (29 Abr 2019 às 20:21)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 22°c, agora com céu praticamente limpo se bem que durante a tarde ainda apareceram algumas nuvens médias. 
Ontem novo máximo do ano na estação do aeródromo com 25.6°c entretanto já ultrapassado hoje pois a max.hor.é de 25.7°c

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 22°c
Min 14.2°c
Max 26°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 10.1°c às 7h 
Max horária 25.7°c à 16h

Para nascente està mais nublado






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Abr 2019 às 20:43)

Eco roxo entre Alcains e Castelo Branco. 
Na área de serviço de Alcains (A23) deve ter acumulado algo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Abr 2019 às 21:35)

Boa noite, hoje esteve quente, mínima de 7,4°C e máxima de 28,3°C. Atual 15,2°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2019 às 21:43)

Boas...brisa moderada de NW,com 19.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.1ºC / 28.2ºC .


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Abr 2019 às 00:51)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Eco roxo entre Alcains e Castelo Branco.
> Na área de serviço de Alcains (A23) deve ter acumulado algo.



Incrivel mesmo, consegui hoje ver umas celulas explosivas incriveis desde a zona Este de Espinho


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Abr 2019 às 07:19)

Bom dia, nevoeiro e 11,8°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2019 às 08:12)

Boas ...sol...17.6ºC...mais um dia a subir .


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Abr 2019 às 13:35)

Nuvens em desenvolvimento na área de Castelo Branco


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (30 Abr 2019 às 16:04)

Boas. Começaram a aparecer os cummulus algo escuros a seguir ao almoço. Está bastante abafado. Não há precipitação neste momento na zona

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2019 às 17:01)

Boas ...sol e algumas nuvens em volta ,com 27.7ºC...quentinho .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2019 às 19:01)

Boas ...vento de WNW,com 25.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2019 às 22:02)

Boas...alguma brisa a correr de WNW,ainda com 20.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.7ºC / 28.1ºC .

De do mês 93.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (2 Mai 2019 às 20:08)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 23°c, dia de céu praticamente limpo.
Ontem com nova máxima do ano com 27°c 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 23°c
Min 12°c
Max 24.9°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h
Min horária 11.9°c às 8h 
Max horária 24.9°c à 17h

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------

